# New Pair



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I purchased this pair from an Ontario-based breeder called Crested Gecko Canada.

Female: Peaches (Orange Cream Fire)

























Male: Orange Crush (Orange Fire Partial Pinstripe)

























They're living separately for now until early next spring. It will give them time to mature (both are under a year old) and put on weight. I'm hoping to get some really stunning babies from these two.

I also have a third that I'm hoping to include in this project, but I have to wait and see if it's a male or female. I'm hoping for female of course.

And a fourth, probable female at this point, that has some really interesting orange markings that I may include in the project as well. We'll see what I get. I'm sure it'll be some interesting stuff.

AHHH. Next year can't come soon enough!

I'm building my gecko rack this week. Keep an eye out for posts with pics.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

They look awesome







What is the count up to now?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

At the moment I have 13. With plans, of course, for more.:laugh:

I have 4 males, 4 females and 5 unknowns at the moment. 4 of those 5 unknowns are hatchlings from my only pair producing this season and not all will be kept... One of my females is a 'probable female' in that I'm almost positive that she is but will have to wait and see.

I'm going to be more specific about the ones I acquire now. I am looking to have three main breeding groups. One, your classic harlequin with partial pinstriping. (This will be the smallest of the three with one male and maybe two females.) Two, the orange bunch that will also hopefully give me creamsicles. Three, a group that I will breed for temperment and structure rather than colour - though I may try and introduce dalmation and/or super dalmation into this group.

However. Things could always change in the near future. We shall see.

For now, I'm happy with this new pair... Especially the female who is a total porker and devours any and all food placed in her enclosure.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Very pretty! What's your main attraction to these guys? (I may have answered my own question!)


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

GORGEOUS!!!!!
I cant believe the color in those cresties!!!
1st and 5th are great shots.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments!











SERRAPYGO said:


> Very pretty! What's your main attraction to these guys? (I may have answered my own question!)


Attraction to this pair in particular? If that's the question... I've started inadvertently collecting orange geckos. And am making a breeding project out of it. This pair will hopefully produce a morph called 'creamsicle' for me. Very orange sides with cream backs. And that's considered a 'designer morph'. So in addition to being gorgeous they'll also fetch some $$$. Return on investment, all the way.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Very pretty! What's your main attraction to these guys? (I may have answered my own question!)


Attraction to this pair in particular? If that's the question... I've started inadvertently collecting orange geckos. And am making a breeding project out of it. This pair will hopefully produce a morph called 'creamsicle' for me. Very orange sides with cream backs. And that's considered a 'designer morph'. So in addition to being gorgeous they'll also fetch some $$$. Return on investment, all the way.
[/quote]
I dig!








Actually, I meant geckos in general. Geckos...beardies...geckos...beardies, the lizard keeping world is seemingly fanatical for both. I've recently been picking up "Reptiles" magazine again, and the articles, advertisements and breeders are off the charts for these guys! Some really gorgeous animals are beeing bred now. Geckos and BD's dominate and I've never owned either one in 30 plus years of herp keeping (on and off). I've got tanks and equipment available...I think I should try'em out!

I've got two herp shows in my area this month.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

they look great, you have a nice crested collection


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I love my beardie because of the personality he displays. I had wanted one for a long time and he kinda fell into my lap. He was a rescue that I got as a baby for a token adoption fee. Very tiny, poorly cared for, impacted, etc. It was a miracle he survived. He stayed a runt and didn't grow as much as he maybe should've. But he's healthy and fine as far as I can tell. I've had him for three years now and just love him. Tons of personality. He's lmy little buddy.

There are tons of geckos out there. Some don't appeal to me at all. Some do. I think part of the super appeal is the colours of so many plus the ease of care associated with a lot of them. (Especially since they don't grow big in most cases.) I especially like the crested geckos because they require very little special care. No special lights, no extra heat, the eggs are hatched using some moist vermiculite in a tupperware, etc. They're fun to have out. And the community surrounding them is, in general, pretty good. The 'godfathers' of the crested gecko communities are very accessible through their websites and such as well. So it's quite cool.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> And the community surrounding them is, in general, pretty good. The 'godfathers' of the crested gecko communities are very accessible through their websites and such as well. So it's quite cool.


I think this is it right here. Community wide interest, and it's getting me interested, too.

I never considered beardies one way or the other until last year at a herp show when I saw a big beautiful male, out of it's cage on a vendor's table taking in the pettings from passing customers. Huge male, just chilling... and taking a scratch on the head from passerbys...cool!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

My beardie is so chill. He'll just hang out. Very docile. Takes the petting. Probably not as personable as your tegu. But still a very cool animal nonetheless. I am really fond of mine. He's a great pet. I could never breed them though. I would never be able to let any go. AND. They eat a ton, haha.


----------

